# server trouble after upgrades, no AIM or forwarding[GAVE UP]

## clintpatty

Yesterday I upgraded various things including udev.  I did not upgrade the kernel.  My mom's computer didn't have internet access after that.  I also don't have access on my laptop, so it isn't a client issue.  Both clients receive their DHCP fine, but neither can ping outside of the network.  I first thought this was an iptables issue, so I set some really broad iptables rules and it still didn't work, so I guess that wasn't it.  Also, AIM clients no longer work.  AIM clients work on livedvds, so it must be some configuration issue.  I didn't notice any config files that I had ever edited being overwritten/upgraded yesterday, but I suppose this has something to do with the upgrades?  I don't know where to start looking with this.  Would posting some config files be helpful?Last edited by clintpatty on Thu Feb 16, 2006 6:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kiksen

Hi.

One way to do it might be to remove all firewalling rules to see if that helps, then reapply them one-by-one to see which one gives you trouble. 

/kiksen

----------

## clintpatty

 *kiksen wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> One way to do it might be to remove all firewalling rules to see if that helps, then reapply them one-by-one to see which one gives you trouble. 
> 
> /kiksen

 

I tried it without iptables and AIM didn't work anymore.  This means that it's not a firewall rule, right?  Also, all of the firewall rules were fine w/ my mom's comp before updating.

----------

## kiksen

Right, then it's not firewalling. How about your routes?

/kiksen

----------

## clintpatty

not quite sure how to answer that, not using iproute2 or any such, here is

```
 route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

65.162.104.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         65.162.104.254  0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth1

```

looks good to me, works for torrent, ftp, http, rsync on server but nothing on clients

----------

## clintpatty

I've recently had problems with xpdf and gphoto2 that were resolved by downgrading those packages.  I upgraded some things yesterday because I didn't know why I was having those issues and thought maybe upgrading would help.  Now upgrading has created this problem.  If anyone has suggestions on what I could downgrade to get this working again, I think that would do it.

----------

## clintpatty

I formatted and did the upgrades carefully this time.  I also did the udev update again which has many dependency updates.  I updated the config files and reconfigured them and now iptables works, but AIM still does not even when port range is set.  Oh well.  Maybe I should try a more full featured gaim or sim.

----------

## kiksen

Gaim is great. But it would be nice to *know* why AIM borks...

/kiksen

----------

